# Best layout boat????



## outdoorsman82 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just got the ok from the wife to buy a layout boat. Who make the best one out there???? and what make them the best


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Need more info...

How big are you?
How big are your friends? 
Inland hunting or Great Lake?
How big is your tender?
Do you need a towable model?
Got any pics of your wife? (kidding...)


----------



## michiganduckmaster (Dec 28, 2011)

Lake Bonneville


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

If I dont say UFO tony homer gets pissed at me. But im gonna keep my pimp hand strong with Lake Bonneville. Definitely the best built layout .

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

T.J. said:


> If I dont say UFO tony homer gets pissed at me. But im gonna keep my pimp hand strong with Lake Bonneville. Definitely the best built layout .
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


^^^ hands down.


----------



## DiversDown (Nov 17, 2005)

This is always a good thread, I'll get the Beer


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

A jet ski modified into a layout boat.:lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Timber said:


> A jet ski modified into a layout boat.:lol:


Exactly.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

To the OP, I think this been beat to death so much that people have soured to posting much on the topic.

IMO. 

*Best built/quality: By far the Bankes and Lake Bonneville.

*Hunting: MLB Super, Bankes and Lake Bonneville all are fine.

*Cost: Bankes and Lake Bonneville are more costly. You pay for the quality fiberglass work.

*Most likely to turn into a parasail: Waterfowl Works tow behind.


----------



## outdoorsman82 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks a bunch my tender is 20ft i have buddies around250 gonna hunt all over lots of big water


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a lake Bonneville on the way...cant wait. Kind of funny. As I was reading this forum ...Tony from Lake Bonneville layout boats texted me to tell me my boat was finished! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Killed a pile out of my Baby Bankes , but the $400.00 I paid for it affected my choice


----------



## integritybob (Mar 10, 2009)

Another vote for Lake Bonneville!! 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

UFO for me, light, rides well low profile. The others are good too, but for my money I will stick with the UFO.


----------



## Flints Finest (Jul 24, 2010)

+1 for lake bonnevilles


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

banks is a great boat but to me they are good for uneducated divers buffys and sea ducks. they are to high profile for birds like redheads and blue bills once they become stale. new birds no problem but once they have seen **** go down there hard to hide


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

I used to have a Bankes Hercules. I dug it. Comfortable and big, like a Cadillac. Already a heavy boat, there was even more weight added to keep the front down. I am in the market for a new boat right now but dunno when I am going to pull the trigger as it actually takes two or more people to hunt. (buddies have things going on this year).

What TJ said too.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Cant believe this thread isnt 5 pages long yet. Tony and my new friend Wow must be having poor internet conections. Where are the mlb guys? This is still way to civil.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

sswhitelightning said:


> Cant believe this thread isnt 5 pages long yet. Tony and my new friend Wow must be having poor internet conections. Where are the mlb guys? This is still way to civil.


The guy asked for the best layout boat. 
His question's been answered.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I personally really like the UFO(waterfowl works) boat. I'm 6' 2" 270 lbs and have a ton room left to move around and they have a low profile.

But like said about, pop the popcorn this thread will get interesting. The MLB guys are like a click and roll together. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok,I'll bite.This topic is similar to Benelli vs Beretta.Its about what works for you.
With that said,I have an original Busick boat that I really like.If your over 250 lbs. I don't thinks this boat is for you.Busick no longer makes them anyways.
If I were in the market for a new one,I'd be looking at Lake Bonneville.I can't speak of its performance,but heard good things about them.One of the nice features is the lowered footwell that doubles as an overspray water collector if you will.I would like to hunt one sometime before buying....Hint:evilsmile


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Best sometimes....goes along with budget.

I have no issues hunting from our 1-man Bankes. $400? - wax you stole that one.

We have shot plenty out of our Kalash & Blankenburgs, too. Not the quality of the Bankes, but just as effective.

fwiw - looks to be a clean 2 man Kalash type for sale on Jefferson in New Baltimore, just south of 23 mile. No affiliation, just passin along the sighting


----------



## Trippin' Dipsies (May 7, 2003)

Our crew have 2 Bankes Hercules and love them for their safety aspects, comfort, handling in rough water, and easy of towability. But as stated, their negative is the higher profile and the need to trailer them separate from the tender down the road. I've been in a small MLB before & loved the low profile, but at 6'2", I was cramped in there and you get a bit wet.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Trippin' Dipsies said:


> Our crew have 2 Bankes Hercules and love them for their safety aspects, comfort, handling in rough water, and easy of towability. But as stated, their negative is the higher profile and the need to trailer them separate from the tender down the road. I've been in a small MLB before & loved the low profile, but at 6'2", I was cramped in there and you get a bit wet.


Bankes tow behinds kick ass. But towing limits range.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Linwood Beach Marina has some (4 OR 5) MLB boats in stock if you want to size them up. Just north of Bay City if that helps.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Freeway sports off 75 has bankes one and two man on site for sale too.


----------



## wreck 'em (Sep 13, 2009)

> Ok,I'll bite.This topic is similar to Benelli vs Beretta.Its about what works for you.


C'mon, you know Beretta wins every time!

Only hunted out of MLB and soon will have some experience with the MLB 2-man which is awefully nice. Don't think you can go wrong with either of the rigs mentioned from the sounds of it.


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

we have mlb, hunted from hercules, homemade kalash and kalash 2 mans.

mlb is limited in the boot zone, i likes the homemade kalash better.

hercules is about as comfy as youll get in a layout, if you get wet in that thing most likely your tender is sank and underwater and thats why youve been going for 4 hrs. but it does still out like a foot.

and the kalash 2s are nice 



tony


----------



## layout19 (Sep 27, 2012)

Like my banks one man it fits me fine 6 foot 300lb but Like TJ said good for new birds 

I love my MLB kalash legend 2, best part its a Kevlar boat 155lb sit super low. You do need a big boat for the kalash it don't tow well, that's way i got it in Kevlar so i could pick it up and put it on the gunnels of my 22foot Starcraft


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

wreck 'em said:


> C'mon, you know *Beretta wins every time!*
> 
> Gotta agree on that one
> 
> As for layouts sorry but we love our kalash. With that being said I have to admit I have looked at the LB site more than once.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> *Cost: Bankes and Lake Bonneville are more costly. You pay for the quality fiberglass work.
> 
> *Most likely to turn into a parasail: Waterfowl Works tow behind.


Not even interested but wanna touch on a couple things you stated,

First quality I believe Bankes makes a wonderful boat no doubt. Never even seen a LBLB so cant say. Our boats are built great as well but we like them light and use only quality materials in them. And are as strong as any std single boats out there if not stronger and are lighter than any of them as well.

Now to the parasail remark. Hands down the UFO towable tows better than any layout on the market guaranteed and is light enough to carry on a tender if needed. We towed the boat at speeds of 38mph in a light chop with no issues. And never once did she leave the water due to the design of the hull. Could it take off? sure, just like any towable could nose dive as well. Thats the risk you take if you want to tow it. Now the customers who have already bought the new towable model are buying it to go short distances using small tenders and it works perfect. I doubt anyone with a 14ft jon is gonna be running any real speeds to cause it to lift off. But if it does rest assured its not gonna be destroyed as asphalt at 60mph couldnt do it so I highly doubt water will.

Carry one fella's maybe with everyone on here talking about how great the LBLB's are maybe I'll get to see one somewhere this season since it seems everyone here has one 

back to building boats now.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

LBLB wins in all of my personal categories under scrutiny.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

I just like the logo better. That's how I make decisions.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Does anyone make a layout boat out of Kevlar. It is more expensive but 30 percent lighter. Like to get something about 65 lbs because of my bad back. Hate to pull a muscle getting it into tender.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

fsamie1 said:


> Does anyone make a layout boat out of Kevlar. It is more expensive but 30 percent lighter. Like to get something about 65 lbs because of my bad back. Hate to pull a muscle getting it into tender.


Yes.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> Does anyone make a layout boat out of Kevlar. It is more expensive but 30 percent lighter. Like to get something about 65 lbs because of my bad back. Hate to pull a muscle getting it into tender.


yes if money is no object and you want to buy a boat that you can't get in comfortably you can meet your weight of 65lbs. We build one thats only 80lbs and its all fiberglass. no need for kevlar to get lightweight you just have to use alot of coring materials to do it.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'm intrigued why such a concern on weight? Weight helps a boat sit better in the water.

Is the world really at the point where a grown man can not pull in a 120lb boat by himself? For heavens sake you just need to be able to pick up the stern and drag the boat 5' onto the rack.


----------



## LayinLow (Oct 25, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'm intrigued why such a concern on weight? Weight helps a boat sit better in the water.
> 
> Is the world really at the point where a grown man can not pull in a 120lb boat by himself? For heavens sake you just need to be able to pick up the stern and drag the boat 5' onto the rack.



I agree. To light is not a good thing. A one man in my opinion needs to be between 120 & 160 lbs or they bob around to much.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'm intrigued why such a concern on weight? Weight helps a boat sit better in the water.
> 
> Is the world really at the point where a grown man can not pull in a 120lb boat by himself? For heavens sake you just need to be able to pick up the stern and drag the boat 5' onto the rack.


While i tend to agree there are people who cant lift them and or there tender wont be safe with the extra weight. Have you ever weighed your tender loaded with layou decoys guns etc. To see if you are within the uscg safe rating of your boat? U may be suprised how many tenders are way overloaded.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Considering the current boats capacity is 2100lbs, no. 

An extra 20 lbs might matter to TJ though.


----------

